# The cut starts here: Jenny



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey there  !!

I know I'm a lil' late..  But I'm here on Drs (Pain..) orders.. 
I'm here to work hard, to get results and I expect you to keep me in check.. 

Need to do some skinfolds, which will be the first time ever for me..  

Will copy and paste my last days of nutrition from my "Getting back in the game" journal, so you'll see what I've done so far..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2003)

DAY 1 Tuesday 25th of Feb

Goal today: Follow mealplan, not eating ANY almonds.

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken breast
green beans, broccoli
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
5.5 oz lean meat
1/2 tbsp butter
mushrooms, red pepper
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 tbsp butter

Totals:
1725 cals,
211g protein
31g carbs
79g fat

Workouts:
*Weights: LEGS.. OOWW.. 
*Taught two danceclasses.. Didn't move all too much..
*Dancepractise for the basketball game, about 2 hours..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok, since I haven't had great results lately   (due to cheats  ), I need to get stricter. Here are some new Diet "rules" for me: 

*NO ALMONDS (they are such triggers for me..)

*No diet sodas

*No sugarfree gum

*No more than 35-40g active carbs/day.

*Bi-weekly CLEAN carb-ups.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

DAY 2 wednesday 26th of Feb

Goals today: Get all the meals in.. and make 'em good..

Meal 1:
2 eggs, 6 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal, 1tbsp sunflower seeds
Vitamins, minerals

Meal 2:
5.5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, green beans
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz shrimp (is that ok? high in sodium.. but ok?)
lettuce, cabbage
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
cucumber, red pepper
2/3 small apple

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks
lots of flaxseeds in water for extra fiber (my tummy really needs it..)

TOTALS:
1740 cals
214g protein
35g carbs
76g fat

Workouts:
*Shoulders and abs.. I'll say ouch again today.. 
*Tons of walking
*Dancing.. About two hours.. Medium intense..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

All suggestions and comments are greatly welcomed..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

DAY 3: 27th of Feb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
broccoli, green beans, red pepper
1 tsp butter

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 tbsp butter (I was really supposed to have flax here.. But there was some nasty shit on the bottom of it..  So I threw it away..)
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken
Green beans, brussel sprouts
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6:
7 whites, 2 yolks

Totals:
1659 cals
212g protein
31g carbs
71g fat

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: About 1 hr active dancing practise..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Jenny,
Welcome abourd 

I told you before I always thought your meal plans looked good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok, since I haven't had great results lately   (due to cheats  ), I need to get stricter. Here are some new Diet "rules" for me:
> 
> *NO ALMONDS (they are such triggers for me..)
> ...



 Ssshh!  All very good ideas! 

What Jenny forgot to mention is she wants a "polite asskicking" like motivation from our cutters....her time has come...and she's gonna do this! 

Welcome aboard..as Jodi said, "Your meals look gr8"...no more "cheats" .......and while we are w8ing for skinfolds, some stats or measurements please, so we can track you from day one? 


DP


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Jenny,
> Welcome abourd
> 
> I told you before I always thought your meal plans looked good.



Thank you Jodi! 

I do need you guys to keep me in check though..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ssshh!  All very good ideas!
> 
> What Jenny forgot to mention is she wants a "polite asskicking" like motivation from our cutters....her time has come...and she's gonna do this!
> ...



Thank you.. But what do I do if my breath stinks and I have a client waiting?  I usually eat "non-stinking" foods, but it could happen..

I know.. no more cheats.. 
Stats? do I have to?  Alright, I'll get em done.. Now how many cm is one inch??

What about cardio? Avoid as much as possible? I do need to have my dance and spinning classes though.. 

Jen


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Limit cardio to those classes, you can see that cardio is NOT working....compensate in your nutritional planning! 

2.54 Cm per inch......

Toothpaste, and then spit it out? 

Lycka Till  


DP


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

Alright.. I need to find that measuring thingie..  Will try to do it in a couple of hours..

Toothpaste would work.. 

"Lycka till"  How the heck did you know that?? 

NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

I know things  


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Jenny,

Welcome to the cut.  Good Luck, Work hard, Play Harder!

IDF


----------



## tigress (Feb 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2003)

So this is where you've been hiding huh?

Its good to see the Dr. is keeping you to task... very nice.  You're meals are looking good, no almonds I see, haha.  Yeah, I agree with not overdoing the cardio.  Just stick to the classes that you get paid for 

I think that you should do some caliper measurements and post up some before pics to keep yourself in line.  That'll probably be motivation for you... you'd hate to post an update in two months and have me say "Ohh, been sneaking the almonds in huh Jen?"   Haha

See ya.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

good luck Jenny!  I know you can do it!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

GOOD LUCK JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks guys!  Feels good to have my own set of cheerleaders in here.. 

Iain, Thank you! I'll check out your journal too, to make sure you play hard too! 

Tigress, Thank you! 

Mr Eggman, I haven't been hiding..  nah, I need to stay away from those almonds.. Evil little bastards, I tell ya.. 
My spinning class this morning was cancelled..  Really made me happy, I'm so sick of getting on that bike being Ms Cheerful at 7:00AM..
Yah, I'll get some pics and measurments this weekend..Though I don't know if I'll be posting them publicly..

Mark, thank's babe! 

Stace, thank you honey!  Will you join me!?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm planning to do this cut for 16 weeks, which makes me ready when summer is here! (I want to show off!  ) Gives me quite some time!

The things I find the hardest, is social events. Just being out with some friends and not even be able to have a diet soda.. Kinda sucks.. I'm young, and I need to enjoy things! So, I need to find a balance.. Can I drink something, ever?? Or that is a total NoNo?? I ususally don't drink much, but sometimes I want to.. Like, tonight..

Ok, I need some b-fast, I'm starving!!

Carb-up tonight!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> My spinning class this morning was cancelled..  Really made me happy, I'm so sick of getting on that bike being Ms Cheerful at 7:00AM..



Don't take this the wrong way.....but I've never taken a spinning class cause the instructors scare the begeesus outta me  They sound like happy drill sargeants


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2003)

I did it once and it kicked my ass!  I said screw this, I'd rather superset.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Alcohol (no carbs near it)....in moderation maybe once a week, wouldn't be horrible....as long as you were good all week! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> I did it once and it kicked my ass!  I said screw this, I'd rather superset.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Jen! Yes~ I think I am going to join you in here!! I want to show off this summer tooooo!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't take this the wrong way.....but I've never taken a spinning class cause the instructors scare the begeesus outta me  They sound like happy drill sargeants



 Not taking it the wrong way.. I used to be that I guess, but since I cut down my cardio (a lot..), some of the spinners out-spin me..   :whine:


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Alcohol (no carbs near it)....in moderation maybe once a week, wouldn't be horrible....as long as you were good all week!
> 
> DP



Kay! .. I've been really good for four days.. I might drink some tonight.. But right now I don't feel like it..  

Thanks,
NG


----------



## Freeman (Feb 28, 2003)

I drink a lot, but of course,  I just drink water


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal w. 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
0.5 tbsp olive oil
green beans, brussel sprouts

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 tsp butter
1/2 a grapefruit

Meal 5:
1 cup oatmeal
1 banana
1 tbsp butter
1 cup green beans

Damn, forgot to buy new flax while shopping today..  Bought some really nice shoes and a party top though! 

+ A couple of tequilas..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I drink a lot, but of course,  I just drink water


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Saturday 1st of March

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Had a pretty good time last night!  Went to two different nightclubs and danced until my feet ached so bad I had to sit down..
Didn't drink much.. Only had some tequila shots.. 
I'm so enjoying being single!  Now when things have calmed down a bit, I feel real good again..  Life is good!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 1, 2003)

That's great to hear Jenny!  Come over here and dance with me!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Mark  , just what kind of "dance" are you thinking of!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 1, 2003)

Ummmmm, well that's up to interpretation I suppose!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Had a pretty good time last night!  Went to two different nightclubs and danced until my feet ached so bad I had to sit down..
> Didn't drink much.. Only had some tequila shots..
> I'm so enjoying being single!  Now when things have calmed down a bit, I feel real good again..  Life is good!



Hi Jenny!

Good to see you here in your new journal!  As usual, always looking fantastic!  Also, I'm glad to see life if doing the magical 180 for you so go out and enjoy it to the fullest!  Being free can be so beautiful.  Hanging out with hot guys, dancing, hanging out with friends, being non committal and *cough* f-u-*  (fun)   

Oh, I forgot to mention when I was at the club I was checking ID's and this 6'2" Swedish guy *Very Good looking* came up and I stared at him and say, "You can't come in" and he said, "Why not?"  I said, "Where are the hot Swedish Gals??"    Of course I let him in the club!  Thought I'd share that with you!

Take care and TTY again very soon!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Dave.. Cool! You should have given the guy my number..!

Yep.. feels really good to be free!!  You know this is the longest I've been single (1.5 months) since I was 14!!  And it feels fan-tas-tic!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2003)

OMG!.. I think I just got myself a date for tonight..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Life is good!



Kind of says it all!  

DP


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave.. Cool! You should have given the guy my number..!
> 
> Yep.. feels really good to be free!!  You know this is the longest I've been single (1.5 months) since I was 14!!  And it feels fan-tas-tic!




Ummmnn... sure!  You probably knew him!  

Correction: Being single is Fun-t-ass- stick


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey guys!

Yesterday wasn't a very good diet day.. I didn't cheat.. much..  I was really tired (and maybe just a TAD hungover).. So I slept most of the day, apart from a two hour dance practise.. (no, that didn't go too well.. ) Only got about three meals in, but they were quite good.. 
Had a date yesterday, first one since Rob.. Had a really good time and the guy was really sweet.. I had a caffe latte first (we started at a coffee shop), then had a beer (we moved on to a bar..)..  I know, I know.. But you've got to live some too right!?  
I think I wanna see this guy again actually! Damnit, I wasn't supposed to meet someone now! He is not very into fitness though, which is a little -..  I'm just going to have some fun!  

We're dancing at the basket ball game today.. Time to put on the lil' short skirt and shake my thang.. We really need some more practise, but I think we'll do fine! 

Again, Life is good!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> Yesterday wasn't a very good diet day.. I didn't cheat.. much..  I was really tired (and maybe just a TAD hungover).. So I slept most of the day, apart from a two hour dance practise.. (no, that didn't go too well.. ) Only got about three meals in, but they were quite good..
> ...



Glad ya had fun....good luck at the game


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey W8!
Glad to see you in here again! 

Yep, I know, there will be no more lazy days like that.. I can at least set an alarm to go eat! 

I will def drag him to the gym sometime.. lol.. He'll probably be pretty freaked out when he sees me work out.. 

The game went fab, I just got back! The crowd loved us, which makes all the practise so worth it! 

Hope you had a great weekend! 

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2003)

Sunday 2nd of march (OMG, it's March already!  )

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
4 oz turkey breast
1 tbsp butter
(didn't have time for veggies..)

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil
(at game while the others had candy and soda..  )

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
broccoli, cabbage
0.5 tbsp butter

Meal 5:
5 oz lean pork
0.5 tbsp butter
cabbage..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Inte mer ol (svengelska) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Inte mer ol (svengelska)
> 
> 
> DP




Hey!....speaka des english so everyone can benefit


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Inte mer ol (svengelska)
> 
> 
> DP



 I know!! 

??l heter det faktiskt! 

Do you have a swedish wife or something?? 

NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

We couldn't do the ummy deals (dots....we can do it on a Mac, but not on a PC) 

She is Norwegian and Studied in Lund....LOL 

She says "Hey, var vor du?" 

(how do you do the umlauts (sp) on a PC?)


DP


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, my keyboard just have the dots! 

Cool, she's Norweigian? Tell her "Ledsen att Norrmannen inte vann Vasaloppet idag! Det var nära!  "

I think you mean "Var bor du".. Lol.. I live like 10 kilometers from Lund actually! I went to High School in Lund! Small world, huh? 

NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

K...I'll tell her........lol 

(she probably said bor and I wrote vor) 

I want dots....lol...?


DP




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey!....speaka des english so everyone can benefit



Get over it!  

We're talking here, Mrs. Pain asked where she was from..and I told her before that, "NO more Beer!"  


DP


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi Jenny!  

Good to see that your having a lot of fun!

It's stinkin' 85 degrees and I'm trying to re-adjust to the heat wave but I think I'll manage!  

TTYS!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Jenny!
> 
> Good to see that your having a lot of fun!
> ...



 We're having snow and ice over here.. So don't FUCKIN complain!! 

NG


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds

Meal2:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, green beans
0,5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 tbsp oil

Meal 4:
5.5 oz lean beef
broccoli
1 tsp butter
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 tsp butter


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> We're having snow and ice over here.. So don't FUCKIN complain!!
> 
> NG



 

Hey Jenny.......................


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2003)

Snow and Ice, I wish that would mean it was atleast warm enough to do that! It was -27 when I got up this morning -35 with the windchill

IDF


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2003)

Tuesday 030304

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
5.5 oz semi-lean meat
green beans


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Pre-Emptive  No Cheating 

I know you were thinking about it! 

Please try to post totals? 

DP


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Time to put on the lil' short skirt and shake my thang..


  Would like to see that!!!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2003)

Haha, good catch DP... NG is a sneaky sometimes.

Hey, put those almonds down   

Congrats on the date, and I agree that we live only once and that you should have some fun (take that as you want, it was meant in regards to the beer).  Yeah, get him to the gym... maybe he'll start to like it.  Or want to impress you by gaining himself a hard bod.  A prospect you probably wouldnt complain about either. 

We're supposed to get another 7 or 8 inches of snow here in Chicago by Thursday... its going to be fun!

Glad to hear the game went well!  Whens your next performance?
Later -


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Would like to see that!!!




I definitely second that!!!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

I triple that!  We have consensus here, so, c'mon, let's see it!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

Good ol' Freeman!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok guys.. I know I have to update.. Haven't logged on much these last couple of days..
I'm still in struggle to avoid almonds, but I did have some yesterday and today.. F*CK!..

And, I had rice yesterday..  Had a second date with Mr. Not Training man.. (he would prolly not want to be called that.. lol..) He cooked me some dinner.. chicken, veggies and rice.. In an awesome blend with lots of spices and such... It was delicious!! 
We were at his place and OH MY, he's got quite an apartment.. *very impressed* In the total centre of our town, huuuge, with design furniture everywhere.. 
So, we had dinner.. and then.. well, the rest is history.. (no guys, stop drooling, not THAT..I'm a niiice girl.. )


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
5 oz lean beef
broccoli

Meal 3:
5 oz shrimp
1 tbsp butter
sallad (lots of diff. veggies, no corn or carrot though..)

Meal 4:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 grapefruit
1 tsp butter
5 almonds

Meal 5:
20 almonds 
35g whey
1/2 apple..

 I suck!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

DP


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> (no guys, stop drooling, not THAT..I'm a niiice girl.. )




Glad your date went great, NG!

You know what they say about "nice girls"........


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> DP



It wasn't THAT bad.. was it? 

Would love to make a perrrfect day today.. It's my mom's birthday.. Big dinner party.. I will be good.. but I might have a TINY piece of the cake.. Can I, can I?? Puh-lease!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Glad your date went great, NG!
> 
> You know what they say about "nice girls"........


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2003)

Thursday 6th of March.. Mom's b-day! 

Goal today: to not even TOUCH one almond!! 

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 ox lean beef
broccoli, brussel sprouts

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax
(I so wanted to take some lovely fruit from the fruitbasket.. But I resisted!  I could do this diet forever if I was just allowed to eat some more fruit! )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> It wasn't THAT bad.. was it?
> 
> Would love to make a perrrfect day today.. It's my mom's birthday.. Big dinner party.. I will be good.. but I might have a TINY piece of the cake.. Can I, can I?? Puh-lease!!



Ask w8...I'm done granting Cheats :figers:......she's a "softy"  

Bad Almond-Girl 


DP


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Thursday 6th of March.. Mom's b-day!
> 
> Goal today: to not even TOUCH one almond!!
> ...



Cool!  It's your Mom's b-day!  What are we going to do for that special person????


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ask w8...I'm done granting Cheats :figers:......she's a "softy"
> 
> Bad Almond-Girl
> ...



w8 is not a softy! She rocks!  

I'll be No Almond-girl from now on! 

Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Cool!  It's your Mom's b-day!  What are we going to do for that special person????



I bought her som books and a real nice candle.. She likes things like that.. 

We're having dinner tonight to celebrate her!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I bought her som books and a real nice candle.. She likes things like that..
> 
> We're having dinner tonight to celebrate her!



Most Excellent!!!  Treat her to a rack of Lamb!    Mmmmnn... delicious!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Dave..
Naah.. actually.. she's cooking for us..  I know.. I know.. lol


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, just realised that I don't mention my water intake much.. I have no problems with it, always carry a bottle..
I think I've had 5 or 6 litres already and it's 3:40PM..


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave..
> Naah.. actually.. she's cooking for us..  I know.. I know.. lol



What style food.... I'm back on my eating regimen... Go Ahead... make my mouth water!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2003)

actually.. I don't know.. but I guess I won't be allowed to eat much of the good stuff..


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

Jenny, what is your fav type of food... to die for!  (meal and not candy! )


----------



## Jenny (Mar 7, 2003)

I've made a decision!
I've had such a hard time following this under 30g carbs with bi-weekly carb ups.. Been craving fruit all the time.. 
So, well, since it will be easier for me to be strict with it, I'm going to do a 70g slow burners a day, with no carb-ups.. I think this will work better for me.. I really want to do this.. And I've been almond-free for two days!! Yeay me!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 7, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
5 oz lean beef
broccoli, brussel sprouts

Meal 3:
35g whey
0.5 tbsp olive oil
1 apple

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 tsp butter
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
broccoli

Meal 6:
35g whey
0.5 tbsp olive oil
1 apple

Totals:
1744 cals
204g protein 48%
69g carbs 16%
66g fat 35%

Workouts:
*30 min interval cardio
*Back, biceps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I've made a decision!
> I've had such a hard time following this under 30g carbs with bi-weekly carb ups.. Been craving fruit all the time..
> So, well, since it will be easier for me to be strict with it, I'm going to do a 70g slow burners a day, with no carb-ups.. I think this will work better for me.. I really want to do this.. And I've been almond-free for two days!! Yeay me!!



Let us know if you need help...your meal plans usually look good!  

Damn...and I was gonna call you Almond Girl! 

DP


----------



## Jenny (Mar 7, 2003)

Thank you DP! 
Sounds ok? Think it will work??

Going out now.. Clubbing again.. won't be drinking much though! 

NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes...but it works better w/o freakin Almonds!  

Keep those levels w/no cheats..... and in a week to ten days we will look at it  

DP


----------



## Jenny (Mar 8, 2003)

K


----------



## Jenny (Mar 8, 2003)

Saturday 8th of March

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal, sunflower seeds
1 tsp butter


----------



## Eggs (Mar 8, 2003)

Wont be drinking... much?  Huh 

I hope your mom had a fun b-day with you...

You know, that meal plan does look alot better with, you know, 20 almonds on there 

Take it easy Jen -


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Jenny!

Dropping and seeing how things are!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh, and I was just kidding about those almonds Jen... hands off!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey guys.. Haven't been able to update lately due to no internet access.. My dad had cables all over the house.. And I guess he screwed up, cause I couldn't get online all weekend.. 
And yesterday I worked at the gym all day.. Came home at 10:00 PM..  Went to a hairdresser yesterday too though (in between clients) and did some cutting, highlighting and colouring.. It looks so good!! 

So, diet has been pretty good.. Missed one meal on saturday and one meal on sunday, but other than that I was quite good! 

Will write down yesterday's meals in a sec..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2003)

Monday 10th of March:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal w. sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
35g whey
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 apple
1/2 tbsp oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 grapefruit


1397cals
164g protein 
69g carbs
47g fat

Looking at it now.. I realise it was way too little.. Didn't log it at Fitday yesterday.. I need to be at 1700cals.. at least.. 1800 would probably be the best right now.. 

Upping the protein and fat today!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2003)

Workouts yesterday were:

*30 min Interval cardio on bike
*Shoulders and abs.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2003)

Tuesday 11th of March

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1.5 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal w sunflower seeds

Meal 2:
35g whey
2tsp flax
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil
YUM! I made it real good this time!  If only I could remember what I put in it!

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 grapefruit
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks

Meal 6:
5 oz white fish
1 apple
veggies
1 tbsp cream

Totals coming later!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Wont be drinking... much?  Huh
> 
> I hope your mom had a fun b-day with you...
> ...



Hey honey!
How are you? No PM in a long time.. I miss ya!

I didn't drink much.. But I did have a very nice weekend.. Will tell ya in a PM ..

I've been officially almond-free for 5 days!!   

,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2003)

My clothes are starting to feel looser and I can tell I'm shrinking!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2003)

Thank you W8!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2003)

Congrats Jen! Thats always great when the clothes are fitting loose!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

Thank's honey!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

Wednesday 12th of March:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1.5yolks
1/3 oatmeal w. sunflower seeds
3 bites of an apple..

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 oz cashews
apple

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1.5 yolks
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
35g whey
1/2 tbsp oil

1613cals
180g protein 46%
74g carbs 19%
61g fat 35%


----------



## kuso (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> and did some cutting, highlighting and colouring.. It looks so good!!



Hey there sexy, how`s life treating you?? 

Looks like you are doing well as usual 


Hope all things are well and that we get to see this new hairstyle soon


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hey there sexy, how`s life treating you??
> 
> Looks like you are doing well as usual
> ...



Hey honey! 

I'm so glad you found your way here! I've missed ya! 

All is well, better than in a long long time actually! 

No pics right now.. 

Be sure to stop by more often!
 ,
Jenny


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 12, 2003)

Looking Good!  Glad to hear the almonds have lost their power over you.

Glad things are going well.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

Workouts:

*LEGS.. O U C H... :whine: I'm having such awesome workouts these days!!
*30 min powerwalk from gym
*Shopping..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Looking Good!  Glad to hear the almonds have lost their power over you.
> 
> Glad things are going well.



 Thank you honey! Yeah, 6 almond free days! 

Need to go check how you're doing..


----------



## kuso (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey honey!
> 
> I'm so glad you found your way here! I've missed ya!



  You`ve been missed too 



> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> All is well, better than in a long long time actually!



So I see....dating some dude again eh? Thats great to hear 



> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> No pics right now..



...oh well, I HAD to ask ....Eggs pm`d me and told me too 



> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Be sure to stop by more often!
> ,
> Jenny



How could I resist?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

Thursday 13th of March:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1.5 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal w. 1tbsp s-seeds

Meal 2:
35g whey
2tsp flax
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies (broccoli, baby corn, peppers)
1/2 tbsp oil

Meal 4:
35g whey
2tsp flax
apple


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2003)

Kuso.. Hey again! 
Well, it doesn't have to be a GUY who's the reason I feel better!!  I feel better all on my own!  But.. I am dating someone..  Not taking it very seriously though.. I hope he isn't either.. 

Yesterday was my 2 months anniversary of being single.. (see how postive I put that!) I went to my old gym, which I have been avoiding during the weeks when all the old friends are there.. There are basicly only guys, and they're all Rob's friends (he's worked out there since he was 15...).. The gym was also our frequent hang out, our gym.. He was the one to introduce it all to me.. So, it was really painful to go there in the beginning, and I could't possibly face the guys there, since it hurt too much..
But yesterday, I felt ready.. And it went great.. I chose a day when I wouldn't meet Rob though (no use pushing it..  ).. Catched up with everyone and I really felt there were a place for me without being Rob's girl..

I can't believe how much better I feel.. Life is good.. The sun is shining, and I bought new shoes yesterday (again  )! 

Kuso, I really want to thank you for being there for me those horrible first weeks.. It means a lot to me.. And all the other online buddies too! (you know who you are.. ).. 

*hugs*
Jen


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> and I bought new shoes yesterday (again  )!



You're one of those? 

We only allow 24 pair before we label you!  

DP


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're one of those?
> 
> We only allow 24 pair before we label you!
> ...



 Well.. I like shoes..  But I don't have 24.. yet..  At least not that I wear..


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Kuso, I really want to thank you for being there for me those horrible first weeks.. It means a lot to me.. And all the other online buddies too! (you know who you are.. )..
> 
> *hugs*
> Jen



Hiya hon 

First up, you are more than welcome, and I`m still around when you wanna chat 

I`m also happy you are really getting on with thing, even if those things are only shopping again 

BTW...sorry to hear about the dude you are training...he sounds like an ass  I`d do what you said you plan to 

ps....Hi Eggs...long time no see buddy


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hiya hon
> 
> First up, you are more than welcome, and I`m still around when you wanna chat
> ...



Thank's! 

Yeah, it sucks about that man..  It's so creepy.. I'll solve the problem though.. 

And you actually need to kick Eggs somewhere.. He's not visiting as much as he used to..


----------



## Eggs (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Kuso- it has been a while.  And dont worry, whenever you ask NG for pics, feel free to say I asked you to 

Hey, glad to hear you are doing well Jen.  Your clothes arent tight any longer?   Butt, Butt why?  Just playing, thats cool!

Oh, and dont kick me... unlike many, the thought of having children one day does make me happy.  So, keep yer feet to yourself 

Have a good on NG, if I dont talk to you before the weekend (which I hope I'll get some time to do), then have fun!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 17, 2003)

Ok.. So I'm still alive!  And doing well.. 
But differently.. 
Well, it all started when I was looking at old pics of myself.. I looked a lot hotter than I thought I did at the time.. 
At that time I ate more carbs, less fat and did more cardio.

Well, the thing is, I've been kinda frustrated lately.. I hate the low carb diet.. I didn't at first, but it kinda came on stronger and stronger.. Not being able to eat fruit or anything.. I know I didn't give the diet a fair shot, since I cheated some.. But I'm kinda feeling that something else will be better for me right now.. Especially to feel better on the inside..

I know there are a lot of ways to reach fitness goals.. And doing the DP/W8/Beverly diet isn't the only way.. I also happen to love cardio.. 
So, botttom line is, I'm changing things up. More carbs, less fat.. Not the non-fat thing though.. I will just eat more fruit and "good" carbs.. Protein will be kept high.. Minimum of 5 cardio sessions per week..
This will fit my lifestyle so much better..

So, I guess I should close this journal, and go back to the ol' journaling section.. Since I'm no longer following the team's diet..
I really respect both DP and W8 , and I know they have helped a lot of people..


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Good luck NG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good luck NG




Ditto!  We are here if you need us...we have always said there are many ways....but we have also said we don't advocate Low low carbs......the only way we use 30/day is for a limited time and with carb-ups. 


DP


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Jen~
I can't believe you said all that in your journal..about the needing more (good) carbs, and more cardio...etc..! BECAUSE I FEEL THE SAME WAY! Just this past friday night, I was cleaning out my closet, and ran across pics of me last year.. I Looked much better in my eyes, and felt better about myself!! Now, I look more thick, and bulky, and its been driving me nuts! Last week I added more cardio & Carbs and I already feel better!!!! 

Good Luck girl!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you W8, DP and Stacey!! you all mean a lot to me!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 25, 2003)

Hrmmm, wheres the posts NG?  I leave for a few days and yer slacking off?  Ohhh, we'll have to talk about that   I'm down visiting my brother for a week and taking some time off.  Its nice and relaxing... will talk to you some when I get back.  Oh, and did 
I ask where your posts are?


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2003)

hey buddy, hows things?

Just a heads up, NG left and went here


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hrmmm, wheres the posts NG?  I leave for a few days and yer slacking off?  Ohhh, we'll have to talk about that   I'm down visiting my brother for a week and taking some time off.  Its nice and relaxing... will talk to you some when I get back.  Oh, and did
> I ask where your posts are?



I was wondering why you haven't written me any PM's..  I don't use this journal any more.. I've quitted carb-busters united!   Doing my own thing now and it's wonderful!  PM me when you get back honey! or else!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> hey buddy, hows things?
> 
> Just a heads up, NG left and went here




Thank's babe! 
Haven't seen you posting there though..   

,
Jen


----------

